# problema compilazione amule [risolto]

## millennio

ecco gli errori:

# emerge amule

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-1.2.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  aMule-1.2.6.tar.bz2

 * amule will not build if wxGTK was compiled

 * with unicode support.  If you are using a version of

 * wxGTK <= 2.4.2, you must set USE=-gtk2.  In newer versions,

 * you must set USE=-unicode.

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-1.2.6 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 27, Exitcode 0

!!! wxGTK must be re-emerged without unicode suport

 # USE="-gtk2" emerge amule

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-1.2.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  aMule-1.2.6.tar.bz2

 * amule will not build if wxGTK was compiled

 * with unicode support.  If you are using a version of

 * wxGTK <= 2.4.2, you must set USE=-gtk2.  In newer versions,

 * you must set USE=-unicode.

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-1.2.6 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 27, Exitcode 0

!!! wxGTK must be re-emerged without unicode suportLast edited by millennio on Fri Jun 04, 2004 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> If you are using a version of
> 
>  * wxGTK <= 2.4.2, you must set USE=-gtk2.  In newer versions,
> 
>  * you must set USE=-unicode.
> ...

 

quale versione di wxGTK stai usando?

----------

## millennio

come lo vedo?

----------

## millennio

# emerge search wxGTK

Searching...

[ Results for search key : wxGTK ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-libs/wxGTK

      Latest version available: 2.4.2

      Latest version installed: 2.4.2

      Size of downloaded files: 5,255 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.wxwindows.org/

      Description: GTK+ version of wxWindows, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit.

      License:     wxWinLL-3

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> come lo vedo?

 

```

emerge -s wxGTK

```

----------

## millennio

uso la 2.4.2

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> uso la 2.4.2

 

Probabilmente il motivo della non-compilazione non é dovuto al discorso unicode.

Puoi provare comunque a dare:

```
USE="-gtk2 -unicode" emerge amule
```

e, se da ancora errore, posta anche le linee precedenti il messaggio di emerge (una quindicina di linee dovrebbero bastare....)

----------

## flyinspirit001

bhe per fare una cosa un po quick & dirty potresti fare emerge -pv amule e poi emerge-k...così se mancano dei pacchetti te li installa di suo (però è l'installazione stile porcile...spesso installa una truogolata di cose che a volte non servono nemmeno...)

----------

## millennio

stesso errore di prima

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' amule che deve essere compilato con -gtk2 ma wxGTK. Dai quindi

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-gtk2 -unicode" emerge wxGTK amule

 

----------

## millennio

sto ricompilando wxGTK e vi faro' sapere

----------

## millennio

k ho fatto:

# USE="-gtk2" emerge wxGTK

# emerge amule

e ora sembra che stia compilando tutto correttamente... vediamo se finisce e poi vi rifaro' sapere

----------

## millennio

k funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *millennio wrote:*   

> k funziona

 

metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

EDIT: scusa ho visto dopo che l'avevi gia' messo

----------

## michele26x1

I problemi da me riportati dopo aver entato di compilare amule invece sono:

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a 

line; newline inserted

g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [amule-ExternalConn.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-1.2.6/

work/aMule-1.2.6/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-1.2.6/

work/aMule-1.2.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-1.2.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Se qualkuno mi puo- dare una mano...Tnx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un emerge -pv amule e le tue cflags

----------

## michele26x1

__bash-2.05b# emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-1.2.6  +nls  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

******************************

make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde alsa cdr"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le wxGTK sono compilate senza supporto gtk2? Se si prova a compilare amule amule-1.2.8

----------

## Josuke

se posso dare un consiglio....si potrebbe tentare di compilare le wxGTK 2.5.1-r1 con supporto unicode e gtk2 (USE="gtk2, unicode") e poi amule 2.0.0_rc6 sempre con supporto unicode e gtk2..io ho fatto così..e mi ha installato una versione stabilissima...è avviato da 7 giorni consecutivi e non è mai crashato

----------

## michele26x1

le mie wxgtk sono compilate con supporto gtk2.

come faccio a specificare quale versione di amule devo compilare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> le mie wxgtk sono compilate con supporto gtk2.

 

Ma che versione?

----------

## michele26x1

sono le wxGTK 2.4.2-r2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> sono le wxGTK 2.4.2-r2

 

Compilale senza supporto gtk2 e poi compila amule

```
# USE="-gtk2" emerge wxGTK

# emerge amule
```

----------

## michele26x1

ok ora provo e vi faccio sapere.

----------

## GhePeU

lascia stare, tutto il discorso delle gtk2 non serve più da settimane, visto che è stata introdotta una nuova eclass che ha spostato la scelta direttamente ai singoli programmi

piuttosto lascia stare la 1.2.6 e usa l'ultima rc

PS. che versione di gcc usi?

----------

## michele26x1

dopo aver ricompilato le wxGTK con

USE="-gtk2"

nel compilare amule mi da:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-1.2.8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  aMule-1.2.8.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking aMule-1.2.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/amule-1.2.8/work

>>> Source unpacked.

gtk2

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2-2.4-config not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2d-2.4-config not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with gtk2 in your USE

.....

----------

## assente

ti consiglio di passare ad Amule 2.0 con wxGTK-2.5.x

----------

## Josuke

identico consiglio

----------

## michele26x1

mmm,quindi adesso dovrei ricompilare per l'ennesima volta le wxGKT con supporto jkt2 e riprovare a ricompilare amule?

----------

## Josuke

si ma questa versione wxGTK-2.5.x

----------

## michele26x1

ma come faccio a compilare amule 2 se dopo aver fatto emerge sync mi dice che la versione piu' recente e' la 1.2.8? come posso cioe' lanciare una compilazione su una versione specifica di amule?

----------

## dkmorb

emerge /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc6.ebuild...?...può essere...?

Ciao

----------

## GhePeU

POST RIASSUNTIVO

i nuovi ebuild per le wxGTK (2.4 e 2.5) supportano 3 use:

1) gtk2: vengono compilate le wxGTK linkate alle gtk1 e alle gtk2

2) unicode: vengono compilate le wxGTK linkate alle gtk1, alle gtk2 e alle gtk2 con supporto unicode

3) no_wxgtk1: solo assieme a uno dei precedenti, non vengono compilate le wxGTK linkate alle gtk1

riassumendo, un'installazione completa delle wxGTK installa TRE versioni delle librerie e la scelta di quale versione usare è demandata al SINGOLO PROGRAMMA e alle sue USE specifiche

1) -gtk2: il programma viene linkato alla versione gtk1 delle wxGTK

2) gtk2: il programma viene linkato alla versione gtk2 delle wxGTK

3) unicode: il programma viene linkato alla versione gtk2-unicode delle wxGTK

quindi lascia stare le wxGTK e compila amule con "-gtk2" come dice l'ebuild

----------

## michele26x1

allora ho provato a ricompilare amule versione 2.0.0_rc6 con supporto gtk2 e mi da

cc1plus: out of memory allocating 27799620 bytes after a total of 6574080 bytes

make[4]: *** [amule-ExternalConn.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.0_rc6/work/aMule-2.0.0rc6

/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.0_rc6/work/aMule-2.0.0rc6

/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.0_rc6/work/aMule-2.0.0rc6

/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.0_rc6/work/aMule-2.0.0rc6

'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 71, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Ora sto compilando le wxGTK-2.5.1-r1 con USE="gtk2"

e dopo compilero' amule 2.0.0-rc6

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@michele26x1: fai come dice GhePeU che in materia ne sa

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> quindi lascia stare le wxGTK e compila amule con "-gtk2" come dice l'ebuild

 

----------

## michele26x1

ho compilato amule 2.0.0-rc6  con USE="-gtk2" e mi da il solito errore

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 71, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message) 

...

----------

## michele26x1

ah mi ero dimenticato di rispondere che utilizzo la versione 3.3.3-r6 di gcc

----------

## Thundah

Se ho capito bene allora si deve dapprima emergere le wxGTK con le USE gtk2,unicode,no_gtk1 e poi amule 2.0.0-rX con la USE -gtk2!Giusto?

Mauro

----------

## GhePeU

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene allora si deve dapprima emergere le wxGTK con le USE gtk2,unicode,no_gtk1 e poi amule 2.0.0-rX con la USE -gtk2!Giusto?
> 
> Mauro

 

no, emergi le wxGTK con "gtk2 unicode", quindi amule con "-gtk2"

----------

## Thundah

Hehe, si si alla fine ho poi fatto cosi e ora va benissimo! Thx

----------

